# musique supprimer



## massimodu07 (24 Avril 2016)

bonsoir a tous.
j'ai acheter aujourd'hui un albulm de musique sur itunes puis j'ai essayé de l'installer mais c'etait beacoup trop longt a telecharger.il y avait des bug ducoup je l'ai supprimer de ma musique.j'aimerais bien les recuperées sauf que quand je vais dans Itunes mes achat  elles ne sont plus mais quand je vais sur itunes store il y a ecrit deja acheté je ne sais pas comment faire pour recuperer mes musiques.


merci de votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (24 Avril 2016)

En français ça donne quoi?


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

Sur iTunes depuis le Mac ou le PC, choisir Menu Store, puis Rechercher les téléchargements disponibles. 

Sinon, l'album doit apparaître dans iTunes mais avec un petit nuage (pour indiquer qu'il est  disponible mais pas encore téléchargé). Il suffit de cliquer sur le nuage.
(Verifier dans les Preferences d'iTunes que le choix d'affichage des morceaux dans le nuage n'a pas été désactivé, sinon ce nuage ne s'affichera pas)


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> En français ça donne quoi?


T'es dur là! Par rapport à nombre de questions posées sur ces forums, rédigées en phonétique et qu'il faut déchiffrer en les lisant plusieurs fois à haute voix, ce qu'on a là est quasiment du Balzac! 

Il y a meme quelques éléments de ponctuation....


----------



## massimodu07 (25 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Sur iTunes depuis le Mac ou le PC, choisir Menu Store, puis Rechercher les téléchargements disponibles.
> 
> Sinon, l'album doit apparaître dans iTunes mais avec un petit nuage (pour indiquer qu'il est  disponible mais pas encore téléchargé). Il suffit de cliquer sur le nuage.
> (Verifier dans les Preferences d'iTunes que le choix d'affichage des morceaux dans le nuage n'a pas été désactivé, sinon ce nuage ne s'affichera pas)



Oui merci de cette réponse.mais là où tu dit qu'il faut appuyer sur le nuage qui a sur la pochette de l'album musique et bien il n'y plus l'album dans ma bibliothèque mais parcontre dans le store d'iTunes je peut pas le retelecharger car il y a marqué acheter 
Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

Est-ce qu'iTunes est bien configuré pour afficher les articles dans le nuage?

Sinon, avez vous essayé via le menu Store de choisir "rechercher les téléchargements disponibles"?

Autre solution, toujours avec iTunes sur le Mac, sélectionner l'onglet iTunes Store, puis cliquer sur votre compte (votre identifiant en haut à droite de la fenêtre d'iTunes), puis choisir "Achats" et une fois la fenêtre des achats affichées, choisir "absent de ma bibliotheque" 
Il suffira alors de cliquer sur chaque titre ou album pour le retelecharger


----------



## massimodu07 (25 Avril 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Est-ce qu'iTunes est bien configuré pour afficher les articles dans le nuage?
> 
> Sinon, avez vous essayé via le menu Store de choisir "rechercher les téléchargements disponibles"?
> 
> ...



J'espère ne pas trop vous déranger mais ces musique ne sont pas disponible dans mes achats alors que sur le store il y a bien mentionné acheté .


----------



## r e m y (25 Avril 2016)

Alors il faut prendre contact avec le support de l'iTunesStore


----------

